# Avon Pier, NC



## rrinker73 (Sep 20, 2016)

Quick question. Does anyone know how tall the Avon pier is? Trying to see if the rope I have is long enough for my bait bucket. I called the pier but they weren't too sure. Lol.


----------



## Old Grouch (Aug 5, 2015)

rrinker73 said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know how tall the Avon pier is? Trying to see if the rope I have is long enough for my bait bucket. I called the pier but they weren't too sure. Lol.


I always carry a couple extra packages of nylon rope in my truck. You never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine is 35 feet. You can wrap the extra around the rail if needed. I submerge my bucket about 10 feet to keep the bait out of the waves and sun.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Kind of late to bring a bait bucket..


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Kind of late to bring a bait bucket..


Is it? Clyde caught a 60# king on Rodanthe pier today, or at least is looks that way on the rodanthe pier facebook page.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

OldBay said:


> Is it? Clyde caught a 60# king on Rodanthe pier today, or at least is looks that way on the rodanthe pier facebook page.


I just saw that. Beast fish. Im jealous, I came up empty on pin rig fishing this year


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Honestly It's been crazy this year... Water temps still up north of Hatteras when they are usually falling.. They were slow coming up in the spring too..
Isn't that two for Clyde so far?

Maybe it isn't ... Fish the conditions


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

OldBay said:


> Is it? Clyde caught a 60# king on Rodanthe pier today, or at least is looks that way on the rodanthe pier facebook page.


Were they not pin-rigging ? I don't see any rod-holders in the background.

Tight Lines !


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

On the off chance that I won't be attacked: Any pier rail-to-water depends on the tide. Rail to bottom is a constant.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Were they not pin-rigging ? I don't see any rod-holders in the background.
> 
> Tight Lines !
> 
> View attachment 25546


Nice fish and a great picture...well done. Peace.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Great fish! Im even impressed with the old school Pinnacle Absolute heaver on the rail in the background. Those were good rods back in the day, wish I could find one now.


----------

